# Table/bed



## muffin48

Hi
wer have a Tribute t620 2011 the first time we set up the table as a bed someone sat on it and it cracked down the edges.
It has chipboard at the edges then blue foam and nothing in the middle apart from were the leg is screwed on, lightly push it with a screwdriver and it makes a hole and is completely empty, this is one of a great list of similar things.


----------



## rosalan

Would you like some help?
Alan


----------



## muffin48

*Table*

Hi
Alan, what do u suggest
graham


----------



## nidge1

Is it not still under warranty ?


Nidge


----------



## rosalan

Contact the supplier and check the warranty, it should be covered.
Contact the manufacturer and check the warranty and the quality and expect a replacement.
Despair?
Then contact O'Leary and enquire if they have one.
Last resort; get one made.
Alan


----------



## muffin48

*tribute*

we bought it new in september 2011 but its the first time used
graham


----------



## Zebedee

Make one. You'll know it's right then! :wink: 

That's today's job for me as it happens.

Dave


----------

